
Will society accept relationships between humans and robots? - nreece
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6589916/Society-must-decide-if-it-will-accept-relationships-between-humans-and-robots.html
======
anigbrowl
Every time I see an article like this I wonder if the writer recently went
through a break-up, purchased a sex toy, and wasted most of the day playing
with it before churning out a quick 'how about those sexbots then' piece.

